# HoW to CONVERT voice( Audio/video) INto TEXT ?



## imprince (Jul 6, 2005)

hi 
friends i want to know 
IS there any software which converts voice into text file 
if yes thn plz tell mee 

or if not 
Is there any other way to do THIS ?


----------



## vishal_bhatia87 (Jul 6, 2005)

imprince said:
			
		

> hi
> friends i want to know
> IS there any software which converts voice into text file
> if yes thn plz tell mee
> ...



Yes there is way, Play it in a media player. Take a copy pencil and note down what you hear. I think no other way. Although you can search at softpedia.com May be your destiny and luck are with you.


----------



## imprince (Jul 6, 2005)

vishal_bhatia87 said:
			
		

> imprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



now everbody can understand how intelligent r u ?

keep it up


----------



## vishal_bhatia87 (Jul 6, 2005)

First of all I know how intelligent Iam even I dont want to show it to you. Secondly if you think you are more intelligent than everybody So why you asking for help here. I was kidding and you taken that seriously. Chill out and think again! Everybody has the right to express what they want to. You quated only one line! You havent read the next line:*you can search at softpedia.com May be your destiny and luck are with you* Well now Iam writing it in bold, Hope your week eyes will see it.


----------



## siriusb (Jul 6, 2005)

Well, by voice if u mean your voice and not a stored mp3, u might find speech recognition technology astonishing. But if u mean recorded voice, u might wanna try fooling the speech recognizer.
Or, uninterestingly, try this good utility:
*www.afreego.com/Categories/Multimedia/Audio_and_Sound_Tools/004225.php


----------



## imprince (Jul 6, 2005)

vishal_bhatia87 said:
			
		

> First of all I know how intelligent Iam even I dont want to show it to you. Secondly if you think you are more intelligent than everybody So why you asking for help here. I was kidding and you taken that seriously. Chill out and think again! Everybody has the right to express what they want to. You quated only one line! You havent read the next line:*you can search at softpedia.com May be your destiny and luck are with you* Well now Iam writing it in bold, Hope your week eyes will see it.



NOW u proved urself , What u r ? what da hell is dis WEEK EYES ?

good man keep it up


----------



## kalpik (Jul 6, 2005)

Whats wrong wid u imprince dude?? vishal_bhatia87 here is just expressing his views! Even i find ur question *very* funny! (No harm meant! not starting a flame war over here!) 

Regards,

Kalpik


----------



## imprince (Jul 6, 2005)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Whats wrong wid u imprince dude?? vishal_bhatia87 here is just expressing his views! Even i find ur question *very* funny! (No harm meant! not starting a flame war over here!)
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Kalpik



oh My question is FUNNY ? so listen man ,,
so plz close this thinkdigit forum ....  Agar jahan pe questions karne ka yeh reply milta hai to , what is da use of it ? 
i think in this word nothing is impossible , 

mera kisi ko hurt karne ka koi irada nahi hai , but im very upset to see that 

YOU FIND MY QUESTION VERY FUNNY 

great


----------



## siriusb (Jul 6, 2005)

Hellooo! Did u notice that I respected ur question and  respectfully provided a SERIOUS solution for u? Was that shareware what u were after?


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 6, 2005)

msot of them are us based natural speaking recognizing software

i want that sdoftware which can recognize our voice in english as we speak differently than americans

so anysoft ?
is it dragon...could not rememebr the name..
give me downlaod link


----------



## siriusb (Jul 6, 2005)

I think the company being based in US has little to do with any speech recognizing algorithm that includes speech training. I have used Dragon naturally speaking software without a lot of misinterpretations.

Here's dragon naturally speaking's website:
*www.scansoft.com/naturallyspeaking/

And here's another impressive product from ibm:
*www-306.ibm.com/software/voice/viavoice/


----------



## kalpik (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey im sorry dude! RELAX!!!


----------



## chinmay (Jul 6, 2005)

LMAO... whats up with this guy imprince .. chill out dude


----------



## imprince (Jul 6, 2005)

*siriusb* tnx for ur reply ,, nd it is wave to text converter software , thanx alot ,, this version is a trail version , 
BUT containing many options LIKE
1 ORDER
2 Register
3 Register FREE 
4 Continue 

I have to check it , but i think it should be a good one ,,, 
i respect ur Reply dear 

Let me check it what this s/w is saying 

*kalpik* No need to say sorry my dear friend , samajhne main galati ho sakti hai  , aur woh ladkia kehti hain na ek baat  
"IN FRIENDSHIP NO SORRY "
COOL man


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey what's up man.Can't anybody stand some fun ?

Hey Prince come on dude don't you ever chill out?


----------



## imprince (Jul 6, 2005)

HEY FIENDS I M OK ,, COOOOOOOOOOOOL MAN

IT"S OK for NOW


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 7, 2005)

and what about the indian style walla


----------



## q3_abhi (Jul 7, 2005)

You can use the sppech recognition programs such as Free Speech from PHILIPS. Its a good option to go for.


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 7, 2005)

does it can recognize voice in indian english style.....ms office and any other i found all were of american style


----------



## vishal_bhatia87 (Jul 7, 2005)

imprince said:
			
		

> kalpik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*If we can't joke with our friends, So where? Friend don't get upset.*


----------



## bharat_r (Jul 7, 2005)

> samajhne main galati ho sakti hai , aur woh ladkia kehti hain na ek baat



nee ena solrenu onnume puriyala.


----------



## imprince (Jul 7, 2005)

*vishal_bhatia87* it fine now 

be friends !!  

*bharat_r*
*nee ena solrenu onnume puriyala* ?????????? Yeh kya hai , plz in english or hindi

Now forget everything friends , just comr to yhe point ?
My Question


----------



## siriusb (Jul 7, 2005)

Please, as far as possible, try to include an english translation too. I don't feel great not understanding anything that u say.

And expertno1, I am an Indian and I have used dragon naturally speaking without no problem. I take it that u tried office XP's thing. That one's the most crappy recognition software I have seen. Try viavoice. I have heard it has excellent recognition.


----------



## vishal_bhatia87 (Jul 7, 2005)

imprince said:
			
		

> *vishal_bhatia87* it fine now
> 
> be friends !!
> 
> ...



 Finally the happy ending


----------



## bharat_r (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm not yet happy 



			
				imprince said:
			
		

> *vishal_bhatia87* it fine now
> 
> be friends !!
> 
> ...



As how u can't understand Tamil.I can't understand Hindi.
English is the only language to unite us.
So please post in English only.
I'm not here to tell which language is superior.So don't start off a anti-Hindi or anti-Tamil war here.

wtf do u think ,this forum has only hindi people.How tf can u say plz in english or hindi.  

It must be *JUST ENGLISH*.


*ADMINS/MODS MAKE A RULE THAT ONLY ENGLISH MUST BE USED ON THE FORUM.*

Information must be avaliable for all.


----------



## imprince (Jul 7, 2005)

bharat_r said:
			
		

> I'm not yet happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my GOD , whats going on here , hey my dear im not against any language ,,,
im not thinking any thing that this forum has only HINDI people ,, i wrote that line only bcoz i understand ENGLISH, HINDI and PUNJABI ,nd This is ur thinking  see ur post  that this forum has only hindi people . i never thought that 

OK now i'll use ENGLISH in this forum , bcoz i also want UNITY 
becouse We all r INDIANs.
Be united Be INDIANS
IS it fine now , 
if u have any another question thn tell me , 
i'll try myself to improve ,


----------



## bharat_r (Jul 7, 2005)

cheers!!!*www.aximsite.com/boards/images/smilies/beer.gif

English is unity 

good that u've understud.If u say somthing in languages other than English,include the English translation in the brackets.

 The happy ending is here


----------



## King_Niral (Jul 7, 2005)

Cool everythigs normal NOW!!!


Cheers !!!


----------



## King_Niral (Jul 7, 2005)

Cool everythigs normal NOW!!!

Cheek out www.niral.co.nr for MORE !!!

Cheers !!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 15, 2009)

Try TVC


----------

